# Like my latest Tivo S2 upgrade, but it is running hotter...



## cfcubed (Jul 20, 2005)

One of my friends went over to the dark side (Verizon FOS, well POS DVR IMO & gave me his old Tivo S2. Found they don't get much on the used market, partially because Tivo's unit-free-with-service type offers.
And we only have one TV in the house(!), a 42 plasma, so didn't need it either.

Being handy & having some time, I added its HD to my 80-hr S2 DT (now 160hr) & used the case for a tube amp project of mine:










That's a 1961 Magnavox console stereo tube amp fitting *perfectly* in the S2 Tivo shell (albeit w/some difficulty & a bit of blood. Even used the RED/GREEN lights as power-on lights. And added back the little Tivo guy too since the case front had an indentation in his shape.

Have to say, although it is certainly running hotter, like the results.

Have fun.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you pause and rewind Live Radio?



Nice. :up:


----------

